# MNCSA Make a WIsh Herf



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

The Minnesota Cigar Smokers Association is holding its 7th Annual Make A Wish Herf on Saturday March 12, at 6pm, at Canterbury Park Race Track and Card Club. This event includes silent auctions, live auctions, and a raffle. Last year's event raised over $13,000 for Make A Wish, and we'd like to top that amount this year. Everyone is welcome to attend.

For more information about the event, please check our website:
MNCSA Herf


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Topping this one too!

Out goal is 200 attendees and over $20K raised!

You can get your tickets at Stogies on Grand, St. Croix Cigar Company, The Good Life (Mahtomedi), Tobacco Grove and a few others. Check out www.mncsa.net for all the ticket spots and details!


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

I sent off a big box of Killer Beans for the herf...I hope it helps get you guys closer to the 20K goal.
Have a great time guys!!:ss


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the support, very much appreciated


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

MrJerry said:


> I sent off a big box of Killer Beans for the herf...I hope it helps get you guys closer to the 20K goal.
> Have a great time guys!!:ss


Slow poke :r 

Should be a good one!

~Mark


----------

